# Brazing starter kit?



## transatlantic (9 Sep 2015)

I'm wanting to learn how to braze and so am looking for a good inexpensive starter kit. I don't have any jobs that need doing at the moment, so will just be practising on any metal I can find.

Does this look ok?

Torch : http://www.screwfix.com/p/rothenberger- ... orch/68635
Gas : http://www.screwfix.com/p/rothenberger- ... 400g/71092
Gloves : http://www.screwfix.com/p/keep-safe-pro ... arge/18558
Goggles : http://www.screwfix.com/p/uvex-ultravis ... rame/69182

I assume the torch can fit right onto the cylinder without any other purchases? or should I get a hose too?

can anyone recommed which rods I should pick up? .. I guess that depends on what I'm working with, so probably just old nuts and bolts for now.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (9 Sep 2015)

I have that torch. It does screw directly onto the bottle. I didn't buy mine for brazing, but did manage to repair a cracked Record 2506 plane with it. I think you may struggle to get large things hot enough. I used Sifbronze #1 rods, and MAPP gas which is supposed to be hotter than the propane. Still needed to arrange bricks carefully to direct enough heat on to the work.

I didn't feel the need for dark glasses. It is not so hot/bright as a welding torch.

Edited to add: just noticed that Screwfix are selling single MAPP gas bottles for £9.99, or a pack of 6 for £94.99. Bulk buy bargain :lol:


----------



## Lons (9 Sep 2015)

I bought this kit from a dealer on ebay a few months ago and was the best value around at the time. haven't used it to braze yet but am very pleased with the quality.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROTHENBERGER- ... 1759091050 delivered within a couple of days as well so great service.

Bob


----------



## n0legs (9 Sep 2015)

I find a bottle mounted torch a little heavy and awkward for brazing, especially on positional jobs.
You may find those particular gloves a little thick and you won't feel a great deal with them on. Maybe try a pair of Tig welding gloves, if you really think you need them, they're a bit lighter and you'll have a better sense of touch in them.
Pop into your local college and see if you can have a "taster" lesson. They'll probably only have the big bottle and separate torch set ups, but it will be a good introduction for you.


----------



## transatlantic (10 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

I thought the safety glasses and gloves were a must? ... if this type of setup does not produce a very bright flame, can I just use my normal woodworking safety glasses/visor then?

That ebay item looks good to me, will probably end up going with that.

Also - I think I would much rather have a hose from the tank to the trigger. Is the fitting on each end the same? and is it a standard fitting?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Sep 2015)

You'll definitely find it easier with a hose, as said the bottles are cumbersome. I don't know how much you intend to do or whether you've another use for the gas, but around our way you get charged a deposit on 13kg cylinders - but not on 19kg ones. ideal if you have another use for the gas. The downside being you need a torch, hose and regulator. I had an Aldi torch (£20) which was fine. Swmbo managed to lose the lot in a house move - along with £150s worth of welding rods.


----------



## transatlantic (10 Sep 2015)

I'd be using it very infrequently - so planned on just buying the small tanks from screwfix or similar


----------

